# Multiple Motor Question



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

I am building a Reverse trike (Single Rear Wheel) due to my love and attraction for the Scorpion P6 concept..










I live in South Florida and see P6's driving around on the streets pretty often.... and it drives me nutz that they are soooo expensive.....

I was originally going to use a sport bike engine to power it... but i seen a few EV drag bikes at the drag strip local and they impressed the hell out of me..

My question is, If i was to run the Exact same electric motor to all 3 wheels geared the exact same.. would 1 motor controller be able to power all 3 identical?? I ask because even with the little 600cc engine in the P6's, they loose traction alot during full acceleration.. i have been behind them at stop lights and they will take off.. but as soon as they roll into the trottle going WOT.. they typically will light the tire up... and even seen them break traction in 2nd.. taking off hard.. so to get around this problem.. i decided 1 single rear wheel that will produce much more torque than the same 600cc petro they already come with... would be a waste.. so i want to run 3 identical smaller motors at each corner, when i accelerate they all carry a 1/3rd of the load....


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

What i am thinking of... is something along the lines of this...










^ above picture is twin motor version 80hp .. but i was thinking of running 3 x of the single motor wheels 40hp each with 130/90V-18 tires... or 195/60r18 auto tires that will fit the rim... Single motor version are $549 each.... 
With the Automotive tires with the same electric motor... top speed would be 113mph


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

You are best off to drive the front wheels by inboard motors. 
Dragsters and street EVs have completely different drive systems and battery packs.
It is best to have separate motors, battery packs and controllers to create an electronic limited slip deferential.
Use belt drive systems.
Build as light as possible and the battery pack and motor will be smaller and less expensive.


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

sunworksco said:


> You are best off to drive the front wheels by inboard motors.
> Dragsters and street EVs have completely different drive systems and battery packs.
> It is best to have separate motors, battery packs and controllers to create an electronic limited slip deferential.
> Use belt drive systems.
> Build as light as possible and the battery pack and motor will be smaller and less expensive.


now to figure out a place to put them... without taking up leg room and making the ride longer and heavier


----------

